# If a zombie groans in the forest and no one is there..



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey all.

I am looking for a sound track to play in my cemetery. In my head it sounds like crickets, owl hoots, wind through trees and the occasional chain rattle, groan or rustle in the bushes. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.

P


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I love the one Hauntcast used in his haunt film last year. I wish he cloud have gave a link for it. I think he made it himself.But you might want to write him. But his owl sound was used really good. Most of the commercial ones I have heard. I think they added to many extra sounds. I went and found this link, check out the night video.

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19287


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a CD with that on it...I think it was $1 at Target..i just replay the cut over & over.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Will look and see if I can burn a CD of it for you if you want it...


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

That would be great.. Thank you.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is a posting: http://www.hauntforum.com/showpost.php?p=236136&postcount=4

He has some sounds (not just pirate sounds) that you could use if you want to make your own.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have Graveyard Wind by Poison Props. 

It has wind and critters and a gate banging in the wind. I like it a lot.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

There are relaxation CD's that include forests and jungle sounds. Perhaps you can play one of these with the occasional chain rattle or other sounds...


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

I think poison props has it, although I will be playing a couple of disks simultaneously. Thanks Bayou!


----------

